# Iver Johnson need some ideas / help



## kcjim (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello I have not been here for awhile I am in the need of some opinions on what to do with this bike. I tried to buy this bike a few years back when it was a much better condition. I could not . I bought from a guy who works at a local scrap yard and saves some of the better stuff.  I did not put  2 and 2 together until I had owned it a few weeks. So.. I stopped by the original owner’s house. and asked about the bike. The guy said someone stole it and a bunch of his art work (metal Sculptures)
To shorten the story. He gave me the blessing of owning it, to do as  I like and enjoy it.

Ok Rusted tighter than a drum. I do not think there is any real historical / financial value here is there ? 
 I was thinking of maybe just using the frame and some newer components  and making a fixie type rider. Both the basket and the seat frame have breaks and or weld repairs. The wood is rotten inside the steel on the wheels. I have no room for a static display. This is early and I really like the frame. I would hate to tear into it and then find out it was worth keeping together. Please let me know what you think. 
I will add more picts tonight.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, please upload more pix.  What's the serial number? Should be on the top of the seat tube.

Hope ya can still use it & ride it.  Use modern 700c rims & tires.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 1, 2014)

Hold on to that front basket, it's genuine Iver.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 1, 2014)

Keep it and clean it up or sell it whole. That's a very complete looking bike and as IvrJhnsn said, that's an original Iver basket on the front. Not very common. Post some photos of the bike from the front and include the headbadge if you will. The fork width will tell us more about what model it is. There are a few different Truss Bridge models (with the arch bar) I think yours is probably a Heavy Service, but it's hard to tell from the side because they look very much alike from that vantage point.

Nice find by the way.


----------



## Mingero (Aug 1, 2014)

*Nice*

If you decide to sell I am interested.....Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## Handyman (Aug 1, 2014)

That's a nice looking complete Iver.  I agree with Krautwaggen that it could be a model 88S Heavy Service bike.  Can't really tell from your pic what condition the paint is in, so I'd love to see more pics.  From my point of view, it's well worth preserving.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kcjim (Aug 1, 2014)

Handyman said:


> That's a nice looking complete Iver.  I agree with Krautwaggen that it could be a model 88S Heavy Service bike.  Can't really tell from your pic what condition the paint is in, so I'd love to see more pics.  From my point of view, it's well worth preserving.  Pete in Fitchburg




Serial no. 511925 maybe 1Z  ??  Wheels are toasty I did try a little of the super secret  Water disbursement 40th formula  and there is more hope than what I thought for the frame.


----------



## kcjim (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok I was having issues with up loading photos so.. here is a link The serial number 511925 or 51Z925 best I can tell  http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/jim_fisher1/library


----------



## rickyd (Aug 1, 2014)

*pm*

sent. rick


----------



## Handyman (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi kcjim,

After checking out the pics you posted, in my opinion, the bike should be restored.  The way it is, it is still an interesting piece of "Iver Art" , but I think it deserves more. You would own a great piece of Iver Johnson history after it was completed.  If this were not the path you wanted to take, I'd sell it complete to someone who might like to take on the task.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kcjim (Aug 2, 2014)

Handyman said:


> Hi kcjim,
> 
> After checking out the pics you posted, in my opinion, the bike should be restored.  The way it is, it is still an interesting piece of "Iver Art" , but I think it deserves more. You would own a great piece of Iver Johnson history after it was completed.  If this were not the path you wanted to take, I'd sell it complete to someone who might like to do take on the task.  Pete in Fitchburg




Yes I agree 100%  I will hang on to her and research how best to remove the rust and dirt with out destroying what is left of the original paint. I will need help with the wheels. I need to make it ride able. I wont ride it much but it must be ride able. What are my options and what price range do I need to prepare for. Oh year ? is it actually newer than 33 This is 1935


----------



## Handyman (Aug 2, 2014)

kcjim,

I found an Iver very similar to yours and had it restored by Scott (ivrjhnsn on the Cabe).  I believe he used 28" Westwood Style chrome wheels, my original replated hubs, and Schwalbe cream delta cruiser tires.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kcjim (Aug 2, 2014)

*Serial number is 511926*

OK S.N. is for sure 511926 any one out there tell me the year ???


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm thinking maybe 1931-'32 or thereabouts.  Check out the discussion in post #49 in this thread -

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ting-IJ-bicycles/page5&highlight=iver+johnson


----------



## kcjim (Aug 2, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> I'm thinking maybe 1931-'32 or thereabouts.  Check out the discussion in post #49 in this thread -
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ting-IJ-bicycles/page5&highlight=iver+johnson




Whew I feel better I did not want to be in the wrong thread


----------



## kcjim (Aug 2, 2014)

Handyman said:


> kcjim,
> 
> I found an Iver very similar to yours and had it restored by Scott (ivrjhnsn on the Cabe).  I believe he used 28" Westwood Style chrome wheels, my original replated hubs, and Schwalbe cream delta cruiser tires.  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 162885




After picture ?


----------



## Handyman (Aug 2, 2014)

*After*


----------



## kcjim (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice 
 that rack may have to go on the hunt


----------



## kcjim (Aug 2, 2014)

*Rainy Day Blues*

Its been rainy so I made this  turned out cool printed a picture and cleared it to a piece of wood. Going to do another onr to see if I can get it any nicer


----------



## Handyman (Aug 2, 2014)

*Rear Rack*

kcjim,
The rear carrier on the bike is an exact repro by Scott (ivrjhnsn on the Cabe).  He also makes the "Cheesgrater" style used on some of the later Ivers.  PM him for more info.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kcjim (Aug 3, 2014)

*Value ?*

Ok everyone
 I would like to weight my options. This bike may be more than I want to take on at this time, just not. Sure. I have confirmed with the original owner that this bike is complete, as  purchased from the dry goods store. The bike did still have the original dry rotten tires when stolen. The scrappers must have rip them off.  I feel the need for this bike to stay complete as is / resurrected or restored.  I have no idea as to value. I will ,if you  want to make an offer with the understanding that it is not parted out, consider a sale / trade. Again I would like to know what someone is willing to pay. I do not want to squeeze the very last dollar out of it. I also do not want to sell it for ½ of its actual value should I decide to sell. That being said if you would be will to appraise or want to make an offer. I would love to hear from you. In the thread or a pm.   Please if you feel the need to berate me for asking such a question or tell me how worthless it is do so in a PM not here. 
Thanks , Jim


----------

